# paddle in paddle out 2 nights on Peel Island



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Great camping trip. Beautiful place to stay. Fishing action was dismal......but hey..... beats working. 










Here is a quick run down using photos.

Left Victoria point Saturday morning. Paddled past Houchie Couchie Island.....Hi Red.










Headed north for the 12 km paddle against a run in tide, but a good steady Sth/East wind helping me along to Peel.










Took about 1.5hrs to reach my camping spot on the Eastern end of Horse Shoe Bay.










Platypus Bay on the right, Horse Shoe Bay on the left and "The Hole in The Wall" on the cliff.










The hole









Peel Island Sunset










Bird Island.....or whats left of it. Plenty of bird action and tuna boils, between there and Peel......but as soon as I got with in casting distace they would disappear and come up hundreds of meters away.....grrr!










Red joined me for a fish Sunday arvo, taking me to a few of his favorite spots around Goat Island......thanks Red great to meet up again.










This was a very fishy spot just south of Goat Island.........but the Ferries come a little too close.....and it was a bit of a concern if I actually hooked some thing it might tow me into one. :shock: 
I think this channel marker might of been hit by one.









At least I wouldn't be lonely there.......must of been over 100 boats at Peel on Sunday.......luckily most left by night and I was the only one camping on the beach.










The camp site amungst the cotton trees. Mossies and sand flies mostly left me alone, although I did spray a bit of rid around and used mozzie coils at dusk.










Well I tried everything to catch a fish....couldnt even hook a little whiting for bait. 










Well I did catch a couple of grinners......lucky I had plenty of tins of baked beans.









Headed back to Cleveland Monday lunch time....all in all I travelled over 65kms and although I didnt catch any fish, I did have a good time.


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Great post Paul and some terrific pics to go with it! What a trip even without the fish showing up it's an epic. You're lucky you're not aneamic. I've been over to Peel on some nights and almost been carried away by mozzies and sandies. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## rob316 (Oct 2, 2007)

excellent effort and what a great area hey paul.......i definately had/have glandular fever and feel pretty dismal i couldn't get there  ...got out sunday near home for crap all and felt worse for trying later that day  ....i really was hoping you would get into some nice lippers and snapper , cod or even big bream :shock: ...did you try at south/west rocks at dusk , right in close to the rocks is usually good there :? ......i see you have many , again , MANY hardbodys , but did you try dangling some big gulps ? .... all in all , its a damn shame the fish weren't playing while you were there , it can be red hot around this time of year......great effort and admire your willingness to try different areas other than your own back yard kudos to you !! ;-) 
i am getting the barge to straddie in 3 weeks [ maybe 2 now ? ] at 6am...going to paddle south along the island [ maybe to blighs ] then paddle to peel for the night , then paddle back to cleveland sunday sometime....so hears hoping my trip is as good - and hopefully somewhat more productive too!!


----------



## Flump (Apr 17, 2006)

Nice report Paul with some lovely photos. Shame about the fishing but hey, a Grinner is still a fish ;-) . Peel island looks like a nice spot but a bit busy for a lazy sunday. Conditions looked perfick too 

I remember your words from our first trip out regarding the Tuna chasing......someone will catch one soon enough though....hopefully this Sunday :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: . Last couple of times out in the bay I've chased the birds and seen small fish busting up but never saw anything of a decent size either visually or on the sounder.....weird :?


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

hey paul great report and great pics. got out there early saturday . just to the south west rocks area. big tides flowing. . going to investigate getting a sail now. 
horseshoe bay sure does fill up with those day trippers hay, i have found that the banks in front of the composting toilets there have plenty of yabbies probably because the rest of the banks are a bit too clean and white . so me and the kids always pump them there and fish whiting and bream on the incoming tide. 
peel is a bit hard to fish during the day . 
have a look at the new zoning maps which i find very confusing because i have a feeling all bait gathering will be a no no around peel once they come in.

hey and rob if your gunna go down the rainbow channel from straddie go with the tide both ways as it rips thru there. up round amity when the locals were trying to save their houses they chucked lots of car bodies in near amity as well as the pub when they demolished it so there is quite a good reef near there and some big parrott. also from looking at the zoning maps i think a lot of the area around the wanga wallan banks (which are a top spot) are also green as of next year so might be good to have a last fish before they close it.

cheers and thanks for the pics paul pete


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

G'day Paul
Sounds like a great mini adventure. I like the look of the yak, I hadn't seen it before this post. Shame about the lack of fish but you should be used to that. :lol: :lol: With such a flash boat I would have expected a more upmarket camp setup. ;-)


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

AJD....didnt even see a mossies, the sand flies weren't too bad. There usually bad after rain. The noisy critters rummaging through the camp site at night were the only nuisance.

Rob..... tried plastics, didnt have any gulps though.I was more intrested in hookin something big than trying for bream. Plus I didnt want to get too close to the rocks in a fibre glass yak. There was plenty of fish action on Sunday with no takers, but on Monday it was very quiet, hardly saw any birds out, the Tuna must of moved on. Be weary of the tides and wind, between Peel and Cleveland gets very nasty when the tide is running and the wind is blowing in the opposite direction. I think the best way would be to head for Vic point.

Flump.....one day mate....one day. 

Grin...yep get a sail, makes it so much easier especially coming back. Its been 5 years since Ive been to Horse Shoe and I remember there being a lot more grass beds than there is now and the whiting being prolific....like a lot of places its getting loved to death. Around Goat Island looks the goods....just keep an eye out for them bloody ferries.

JD....Get Stuffed!... ;-) :lol:

Do it.....great place to camp and not that far to go, just pick the right weather condtions.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

rob316 said:


> excellent effort and what a great area hey paul.......i definately had/have glandular fever and feel pretty dismal i couldn't get there  ...got out sunday near home for crap all and felt worse for trying later that day  ....i am getting the barge to straddie in 3 weeks [ maybe 2 now ? ] at 6am...going to paddle south along the island [ maybe to blighs ] then paddle to peel for the night , then paddle back to cleveland sunday sometime....so hears hoping my trip is as good - and hopefully somewhat more productive too!!


Rob, be pretty careful doing a big trip like that so soon after glandular fever. It can be one of those things that take months to get over and pushing yourself too hard, too soon can cause a relapse.

Nice trip AWTY, you southerners definately have some nice playgrounds. When I get my Revo (next week hopefully) I am planning on doing some yak camping.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Paul that trip is so suited to the SIK and she does a good job for your adventuring...amazed at how denuded Bird Is is nowadays, it was always sparse but not to the present extent, we got spottie mackerel along the edge of the beach in your pic as they were hitting hardyheads one time and a lot of fun


----------



## jaredluke (Nov 23, 2007)

That's a decent trip AWTY, and the old elusive tuna wins again. I am ready for them now, I have decided to go to a bit heavier line class, 6lb should do it :lol:


----------



## bigbulki (Aug 17, 2008)

Great photos.

Looks like a good trip pity about the fishing.


----------



## Seasquirt (Jul 17, 2007)

Paul what a great trip and a terrific looking yak. I loved the piccies, particularly the shot of your lures and clothing out to dry.
Fantastic trip all round, mind you I would still rather eat a grinner ( smallish as they are) than a can of baked beans any day or mix 'em.
Cheers
Pam


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWXGb+UQAAC7fgEAQYKXgqiCwUAo/79+wMADUwQQT1TNT0nqaGgbap6m0hieoKnpPUek0AAAAaZADTSaRiCepk0AAA0aCqOdsxXkK8FK0EGIbB0GZiLhujkCC5OsXkpBoFDSbNY3nabKO5tidXA3qCFoYZJEPElShCaES3ympkyOsxvWHweLBuIKeU15e7rNgu7h2Wm5hOUDRalCBtQPri79prZXAeesbe+AyD2dmYFwTIkTRUsBiRPPdfBz8Yq/ss3rbIQtuY0IoJUGUIJVioiUMkv4UTFlQrj0smGNNCsdn5bXpSb2hUMBIMK0VyswK0hz1E3RfAEU/xdyRThQkHGb+UQA=


----------



## rnmars1 (Feb 21, 2008)

Great story and pic's, shame about the fish.
That sail looks "the go". :lol: :lol:


----------



## joejoe (Sep 28, 2008)

some great photos dont give up on peel ,there are some big fish hang there


----------



## blaggon (Jan 14, 2008)

Hoochie Coochie Fiorucci Mama. :lol:


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Thanks guys

Definitely will go there again and do a bit more exploring.

Dodge, the birds were working very close to Bird Island and reckon you could easily fish off the shore. Pity they weren't there the next day when I was better prepared.

Now which Island next. :? I've done Bribie, Moreton (which I will revisit), Mud, Peel, Couchi, Mcleay, Bird, Goat......hmmm maybe Stradie.........actually I would like to do a big Island hop, take a week or so going from Bribie along Moreton, Srtadie, north and south and getting to the Broadwater.....maybe next autumn/winter


----------



## theclick (Jun 25, 2007)

ArWeTherYet said:


> Thanks guys
> actually I would like to do a big Island hop, take a week or so going from Bribie along Moreton, Srtadie, north and south and getting to the Broadwater.....maybe next autumn/winter


Sounds like an AKFF meet in the making. I'd love to do that (with appropriate support)


----------

